# Help



## widowmaker2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am interested in a 80 to 100hp cab tractor. Am considering either the kioti PX9020 or the LS P7040CPS. Any comments or owners experience would help! Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What are your plans?
Farming,Snow removing etc. etc. Cab,type tires?


----------



## widowmaker2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

Cab tractor,AG tires, min 2 remotes, 4wd, loader, basically all the LS has to offer with the addition of a remote 3pt hitch control
Plans are mowing,tedding,racking hay.work and some discing


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If,I would ask each dealer for test spin,have the tractor come to you,by this I mean be comfortable when operating in the cab for long hours,also check out dealer (back ground) for service than go w/your gut feelings.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Who do you have close by? And like Thomas mentioned, check on the reputation of your local dealers. Service and support are a big item when considering a tractor that large, that's for sure. 
Seems that you may have a John Deere in your future!


----------



## widowmaker2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

Honestly,I've looked at JD and for what I want and will do,they are not a value purchase for me. With what comes standard on the ls or kioti and maybe even the Branson 8050 would suit me well


----------

